# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσα είναι αυτό το Zebra θα σκάσω

## dionysis

Χαιρεται παιδες. Σημερα περασα απο ενα μεγάλο πετ της θεσσαλονίκης και είδα ενα διαφορετικό zebra απο τα άλλα μέσα στην κλούβα το οποίο καθόταν κάτω στην κλούβα και δεν πετούσε. Μου φάνηκε οτι ήταν μια ράτσα λεγόμενη Eumo(http://zebrafinch.info/colours/defau...tation=1048576) για αυτό και το πήρα. Δεν είμαι όμως σίγουρος καθόλου και θα ήθελα μια γνώμη απο άτομα που ίσως γνωρίζουν.    





http://imageshack.us/g/88/img3485f.jpg/

----------


## Windsa

Άνοιξε το φτερό του και τραβα μια φωτό. 
Αν τα φτερά του είναι λεπτά τότε πρόκεται για Eumo.... 
Αν τα φτερά είναι κανονικά είναι Black Brasted, BlackCheeked, BlackFaced Zebra (Τα λεγόμενα τρία B)...είναι και Pied απ όσα φαίνεται...

----------


## dionysis

Windsa ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου... θα το ελενξω σε λιγο οσον αφορα τα φτερα. Το κοβεις για θυληκο ή αρσενικό ? Ενα αρσενικο black cheeked με το που το βαλα μαζι του στην κλουβα το "βατεψε" . Μιλαμε στα πρώτα 2 λεπτα που ήταν μαζι ...

----------


## Elli

Φαινεται αρρωστο ή κανω λαθος?
Ειναι πολυ ομορφο και αυτο, και το αλλο που ειναι μαζι του, το black cheeked.. ομως καλυτερα να το ειχες καραντινα πριν το βαλεις με τα αλλα

----------


## dionysis

Δεν ξερω Elli αν ειναι αρρωστο ή όχι απλα μου εστριψε και πριν φυγω του είπα να το βαλεί να το πάρω. Ακόμα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος τελικά τι ειναι εχω κανει το ιντερνετ ανω κατω.

----------

